# ماذا عن الثالوث في العهد القديم؟



## خادم الرب199 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماذا عن الثالوث في العهد القديم؟ *
*س - نعلم أن العهد القديم قد أعلن إلهًا واحدًا، فالجميع يعرف أن اليهودية تؤمن بإله واحد، *
*لكن هل من ذكرٍ في العهد القديم لنوع وحدانية الله، أو أي ذكر للأقانيم؟*

*جـ - نعم .. فالإعلان عن وحدانية الله في العهد القديم حقيقة واضحة تمامًا، ففي*​

*(تثنية 6: 4) *
*«إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ».*

*وفي (اشعياء 44: 6) *
*«هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ وَلاَ إِلَهَ غَيْرِي».*

*وفي (اشعياء 45: 5) *
*«أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلَهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي».*

*من الواضح من هذه الشواهد أن العهد القديم *
*لا يعلن فقط أن الله واحدٌ، وحيدٌ، لا غيره، ولا سواه. *
*لكن أيضًا يعلن نوع وحدانية الله الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة، *
*ففي أولى صفحات العهد القديم في الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين يرد القول : *
*وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا». (تكوين1: 26)*

*فهو يتكلَّم عن الله بصيغة المفرد «وَقَالَ اللهُ»،*
* كما أيضا يتكلَّم بصيغة الجمع «نَعْمَلُ- صُورَتِنَا- كَشَبَهِنَا».*

*وأيضاً في (تكوين3: 22) يرد القول: *
*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإلَهُ: «هُوَذَا الإنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». *
*واحدٌ منا أي واحدٌ من جمع.*

*وفي (تكوين11: 7) يتكلَّم الله قائلاً: *
*«هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لا يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ». *
*وهنا نجد أن الله ليس فقط يتكلَّم بصيغة الجمع لكنه أيضًا المُتكلِّم و المُخاطَب في نفس الوقت.*

*وفي سفر إشعياء يرد القول في (إشعياء6: 8): *
*«ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ قائلاً: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا»، *

*فالسيد الرب يتكلَّم قائلاً: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ( أنا ) وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا ( نحن )»*

*والذي يجدر ملاحظته هنا أن الجمع ليس لغرض التعظيم وذلك على الأقل لسببين: *

*أولاً- أن اللغة العبرية التي دون بها العهد القديم لا تعتمد استخدام أسلوب الجمع للتعظيم.*

*ثانيًا- لو كان الكلام عن الله بأسلوب الجمع للتعظيم، *
*لكان الكتاب قد التزم في كل مرة يتكلَّم فيها عن الله أن يتكلَّم بأسلوب الجمع، *
*ولكن الحادث أن الكتاب يتكلَّم مرة عن الله بالجمع ومرة بالمفرد. *
*ويكون المدلول: أن الله واحدٌ في جمع، واحدٌ وحدانية جامعة، **وجامعٌ في وحدانيته.*

*ووحدانية الله جامعة لكل مستلزمات الأُلوهية، *
*جامعة لكل مايلزم قيام كائن إلهي مستغنٍ بذاته عن الكل سواه.*

*على أن العهد القديم لم يتكلَّم فقط عن وحدانية الله الجامعة، *
*بل أعلن لنا الأقانيم الثلاثة:الآب والابن والروح القدس كأقانيم إلهية.*
*فعن الآب والابن، نستمع إلى الابن متكلِّمًا في المزمور الثاني معلنًا:*
*«إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. *
*اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ. *
*تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ».*

*وبناءً على هذا الإعلان يُحذِّر الروح القدس الملوك والقضاة ، *
*مرشدًا إلي التصرف السليم تجاه هذا الابن الإلهي بتقديم العبادة والإكرام له، *
*مُطوِّبًا كل من يتَّكل عليه قائلاً:*
*«فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ *
*تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. *
*اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ.*
*قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. *
*لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ». *
*(مزمور 2: 7- 12)*

*ونقرأ أيضًا في سفر الأمثال 30: 4 بعض الأسئلة التي إجابتها: *
*الله فقط وليس سواه، ثم يفاجئنا بالسؤال عن اسم الله واسم ابن الله: *
*«مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ *
*مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ *
*مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ *
*مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ *
*مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟» *
*(أمثال 30: 4)*

*وعن الروح القدس يتكلَّم العهد القديم ناسبًا إليه عمل الله كالخالق*
*ففي أيوب 33: 4 نقرأ: «رُوحُ اللهِ صَنَعَنِي وَنَسَمَةُ الْقَدِيرِ أَحْيَتْنِي».*

*وأيضاً في مزمور 104: 30 نقرأ:*
* «تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ. وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ».*

*ومن الجدير بالذكر هنا أن العهد القديم يجمع أيضًا الثلاثة أقانيم معًا*
*ففي إشعياء 48: 16 **نستمع إلي الابن قائلاً : *
*«تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. *
*مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ».*

*فالآب و الروح القدس ساعة التجسد أرسلا الابن الموجود منذ الأزل.*
*وأيضًا في إشعياء 61: 1 يتكلَّم الابن بروح النبوة قائلاً: *
*«رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ *
*أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ».*

*ولا يخفى علينا أن المسيح قد قرأ هذا الجزء من سفر إشعياء وطبَّقه علي نفسه، *
*في أول عظة له في مجمع الناصرة *
*كما نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا 4: 16- 22*
*ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ وَجَلَسَ.*
* وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً إِلَيْهِ. *
*فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ».*​ 


*نحميا ناثان*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرًا لك على المجهود الرائع *

*الرب يبارك خدمتك يا جبار البأس *


----------



## Sibelle (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا
و خصوصا للمسلمين الذين يسألون دائما عن الثالوث
مشكور آخي على تعبك​


----------



## خادم الرب199 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الشكر للرب يسوع له المجد*
*الرب يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا و مهم
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## sam3an alshai5 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل
يسلمو*


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا 
 الرب يباركك*​


----------



## خادم الرب199 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويبارك حدمتك​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو جدا جدا ومهم الرب يباركك اخى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*هناك عدد من الايات الاخري التي تثبت الثالوث بشكل اوضح في العهد القديم مثل ايه*​ 

*1 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَقْتَ حَرِّ النَّهَارِ *
*2 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا ثَلاثَةُ رِجَالٍ وَاقِفُونَ لَدَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ رَكَضَ لِاسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ مِنْ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَسَجَدَ الَى الارْضِ *
*3 وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ انْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَلا تَتَجَاوَزْ عَبْدَكَ. *
*4 لِيُؤْخَذْ قَلِيلُ مَاءٍ وَاغْسِلُوا ارْجُلَكُمْ وَاتَّكِئُوا تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ *
*5 فَاخُذَ كِسْرَةَ خُبْزٍ فَتُسْنِدُونَ قُلُوبَكُمْ ثُمَّ تَجْتَازُونَ لانَّكُمْ قَدْ مَرَرْتُمْ عَلَى عَبْدِكُمْ». فَقَالُوا: «هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُ كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتَ». *​ 
*فرفع عينيه و نظر لمين؟؟؟ للرب الي ظهر له في بلوطات ممرا ولا ايه*​ 
*الرب ظهر لابراهيم في بلوطات ممرا و راح الكاتب قال انه تلات رجال أتوا لابراهيم و سجد لهم وقال*
* يا سيد ان كنت قد وجدت نعمه في عينيك (* *بالمفررررررد* *) مش (* *بالجمع* *) فلا تتجاوز عبدك بالمفرررررررررررررررررد مش بالجمع *

*دا يبقي ايه؟؟؟*​ 
*من الواضح ان ابراهيم كان عارفا بالطبيعه الثالوثيه للرب الواحد *
*وخير تطبيق عملي علي وحدانيه الثالوث تلك الايه*​ 
*المزامير الأصحاح 110 العدد 1 لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ *
*قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ]. *​ 

*فَامْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتا وَنَارا منْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*​ 
*امطر الرب من عند الرب*​ 
*دا برضه ايه*​ 
*و اظن ان اليهود كانوا فاهمين الثالوث *
*ولكن لا يخوضون فيه و لا يستخدمون الفاظ بشريه للتعبير عن لاهوت الرب *
*لانه لاهوت واحد بس اولا واخيرا مش تلات لاهوتات و لان الفاظ بشريه لا تستطيع احتواء طبيعه الرب *​ 
*قاليهود يقولون الله واحد ثم ... استوب بلاش نتكلم في طبيعته مع معرفتها جيدا*​ 
*يهوه و ممرا يهوه اي كلمته و الشكينه اي الروح القدس*​ 
*و مع هذا كلمه ثالوث *
*لا تستخدم برضه لانه لاهوت واحد في الاخر *
*ولكني اجزم ان اليهود كانوا فاهمين الثالوث *
*لان المسيح خاطب اليهود تلاميذه و قال لهم اذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس*

*هو هنا الرب كان بيكلم يهود صرفيييييييين مش وثنيين *
*ويهود فاهمين معني كلمه ابن الله التي اترددت الف مره في النصوص الانجيليه *
*وكلمه الروح القدس الي اترددت برضه كانوا فاهمين الرب في الايه الاخيره من انجيل متي*
* لم يكن يكلم يونانيين يعني لان لسه دخول الامم و مصالحتهم مكنش جيه عن طريق رؤيا بطرس الرسول كان الرب هنا يكلم يهود*​ 
*و ايضا في الايه*​ 
41 *وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ* 
42 *وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي *
43 *حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ.* 
44 *فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟».* ​ 
*كان الرب هنا يكلم يهود فاهمين معني كلمه قال الرب لربي*​ 
*سلام الرب يسوع للجميع*​


----------



## خادم الرب199 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكورة لأضافتك المفيدة الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول
 2 و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه 

 26 و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض *


----------



## خادم الرب199 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*آمييييين​*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرًا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خادم الرب199 (11 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك ألرب يباركك​*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يناير 2011)

*بحث رائع عن الشبكة الأورثوذكسية العربية الانطاكية :*


*سر الثالوث المقدس بحسب إعلان العهد القديم:*

*"وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار فرفع عينيه ونظر وإذا ثلاثة رجال واقفون لديه. فلما نظر ركض لاستقبالهم من باب الخيمة وسجد إلى الأرض. وقال يا سيد إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فلا تتجاوز عبدك" (تكوين18: 1-3).*
*"وظهر ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة. فنظر وإذا العليقة تتوقد بالنار والعليقة لم تكن تحترق. فقال موسى لأميلن الآن لأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم لماذا لا تحترق العليقة، فلما رأى الرب أنه مال لينظر ناداه **الله** من وسط العليقة وقال موسى موسى فقال ها أنذا" (خروج3: 2-4).*
*"في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالساً على كرسي عال ومرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل والسيرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يطير... وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس مجده ملء كل الأرض... ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أرسل من يذهب من أجلينا" (أشعياء6: 1-10).*
*"كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحاب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي لن يزول وملكوته لا ينقرض" (دانيال7: 13-14).*
*جوهرياً ليس من فرق بين تعليم العهد القديم وتعليم العهد الجديد عن سر **الثالوث الأقدس**. لأن الله الثلاثي الأقانيم الواحد في الجوهر وغير المنقسم، والذي أعلن عن ذاته في العهد الجديد هو ذاته الله الثلاثي الأقانيم الواحد في الجوهر وغير المنقسم والذي أعلن عن ذاته في العهد القديم، صحيح أن العهد القديم يشدد بالأكثرية على وحدانية الله، ولا يتكلم بوضوح كافٍ عن سر الثالوث، ولعل السبب كما يرى بعض الآباء، أن العبرانيين كانوا محاطين بشعوب وثنية قد يسقطون نتيجة لذلك في شرك تعدد الآلهة. إلا أن هذا لا يعني أن البطاركة وأنبياء العهد القديم لم يعرفوا سر **الثالوث الأقدس**. وبالطبع فهذه المعرفة كمعرفة رسل وقديسين العهد الجديد لهذا السر ليست عقلانية حسية، بل تفوق العقل والحس، إذ تمت عبر سر التأله، أي سر ظهور مجد الثالوث الإلهي أمام من أُهلوا لذلك بواسطة النعمة الإلهية.*
*وفي الواقع فالعهد القديم يحفل بإشارات متعددة إلى الثالوث الأقدس، والتي كان دورها التهيئة لقبول هذا السر عند مجيء الإعلان الكامل بيسوع المسيح، إلا أنها على ضوء تفسير العهد الحديد والآباء تتجلي كدلائل واضحة عن سر الثالوث.*
*آ - الظهورات الإلهية:*
*نعطي كمثال عنها ظهور الله لإبراهيم عند بلوطات ممرا (تك18). **إبراهيم** يرى ويستقبل ثلاثة رجال، ولكنه يسجد لهم ويخاطبهم كما لو كانوا فرداً واحداً. "وقال يا سيد إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فلا تتجاوز عبدك" (تكوين18: 3)". من هنا فالأيقونة الأرثوذكسية التي تعبّر عن سر الثالوث هي أيقونة للملائكة الثلاثة الذين استقبلهم إبراهيم. في رأي المغبوط اوغسطين أن إبراهيم لما رأى الثلاثة فهم سر الثالوث. ولما سجد لواحد فقط أقرّ بالإله الواحد **المثلث الأقانيم**. أما الآباء عامة فيرون أن الملائكة الثلاثة كانوا ظهوراً رؤيوياً للأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس في **الروح القدس** والذي عرفه إبراهيم فسجد له كإله، وحاوره بعد انصراف الملاكين (تك18: 22، 19: 1). وأن هذا **الأقنوم** الثاني أي **الابن** هو صاحب كل الظهورات الإلهية في العهد القديم لأنه هو الكلمة والمخبر عن الآب الذي لم يره أحد قط (يو1: 1-18). مهما يكن من أمر تبقى صيغة الظهور الثلاثي لإبراهيم إشارة واضحة إلى ثلاثية الأقانيم ووحدة جوهرهم، ومصادقة الآب والروح القدس على ظهور الابن. وفي الواقع فإن العهد القديم حافل بظهورات لملاك خاص متميز عن الملائكة العاديين المخلوقين لأنه تكلّم ليس كمجر ناقل لكلام الله، بل بصفته الله نفسه ولأنه كان هناك دائماً خوف وشعور عند من ظهر لهم بأنهم قد رأوا الله نفسه "أنا إله أبيك إله إبراهيم. إله اسحق وإله يعقوب. فغطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله" (خر3: 1-15). (انظر تك 16: 7-14، 21: 17-19، 22: 11-18، 48: 15-16. قض6: 11-25 إلخ... وهنا لا يجب أن يغيب عن البال أن كلمة ملاك في اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية تعني رسولاً أو مرسل، فأي رسول أفضل من "كلمة الله" (يو1: 1)، "وبهاء رسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بلكمة قدرته" (عبرانيين1: 3) ومن غيره يستطيع أن يصنع مشيئة الله ويعلنها بسلطان إلهي وأن يظهر بهيئات متنوعة تتناسب مع ظروف الرؤى المختلفة؟*
*هذا الملاك المرسل الإلهي غير المخلوق هو الذي قال عنه الله نفسه "إن اسمه فيه" "ها أنا مرسل ملاكاً أمام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق، وليجيء بك إلى المكان الذي أعددته، احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه، لأنه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم لأن اسمي فيه" (خروج23: 20-22 ) و عدد20: 16.*
*فصرخنا إلى الرب فسمع صوتنا وأرسل ملاكاً وأخرجنا من مصر... خرو3: 2 و 14: 19 و23: 20 و33: 2. وسمّاه في مكان آخر "وجهه" وقال موسى للرب... أنظر إن هذه الأمة شعبك، فقال وجهي يسير فأريحك. فقال إن لم يسر وجهك فلا تصعدنا من ههنا" (خروح33: 12-17). وهو نفسه قال لنوح "لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب" (قض13: 16-22). أي الصفة ذاتها التي وصف بها النبي اشعياء الابن المتجسد. "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً..." (اش9: 6).*
*ملاك العهد القديم، إذن أي المرسل الذي عرف بأنه الرب والله ويهوه، وقاد الشعب في البرية، وأرض الميعاد والسبي وهو نفسه الذي وصفه ملاخي بـ "ملاك العهد" الذي يرسل لينقي شعبه (ملا3: 1-6)، أي نفسه هو عمانوئيل "الله معنا" في العهدين القديم والجديد، والذي كانت ظهوراته قبل **التجسد** مقدمات وتهيئات لتجسده وخلاصه (1كو10: 1-4).*
*ولا يخفى بأن مفهوم الآباء للظهورات الإلهية ليس كمفهوم الآريوسيين الذين يدّعون بأن الابن هو مرسل من الآب كإله من درجة ثانية، بل الآباء يشددون بأن كل ظهور إلهي هو ظهور غير منفصل للأقانيم الثلاثة معاً عبر مجدها الواحد. أي أنّ كل ظهور للابن هو أيضاً ظهور للآب فيه بالروح القدس، لأن الابن هو صورة الآب (يو14: 6)، ولأن الروح اشترك ويشترك في كل عمل إلهي إن كان في العهد القديم (حج2: 5) وفي العهد الجديد (1كو12: 4-6).*
*هذا الرأي يشبه بصورة خاصة في العهد القديم تجلي الرب بمجده لأشعياء النبي في الهيكل. والسيرافيم واقفون حول عرشه وصارخون فيما بينهم قدوس، قدوس، قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء الأرض (اش6: 3). لأن بتثليث السيرافيم للتقديس إشارة إلى أقانيم الثالوث، وبقولهم رب الجنود تأكيد لوحدة الجوهر. الرسولان **يوحنا الإنجيلي** وبولس يستشهدان بهذه الرؤيا، الأول ليظهر أن أشعياء قد رأى مجد **المسيح** أي الابن (يو12: 14). أما الثاني فليبيّن أن من كلّم أشعياء النبي كان الروح القدس (أع28: 25-26). فإذ أخذنا بعين الاعتبار ما قاله السيد في الرؤيا ذاتها أمام أشعياء مستعملاً صيغة المفرد والجمع معاً: "من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا" (اش6: 8) ألا يصبح هذا دليلاً أكيداً على وحدة السيّد مثلث الأقانيم؟*
*ب - نبؤات تشير إلى ألوهية الابن المتجسد: *

*ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل أي الله معنا (اش7: 14؛ أنظر متى1: 23).*
*ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن برّ فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقاً وعدلاً في الأرض. في أيامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل آمناً وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به: الرب بِرَّنا (أر23: 5-6 أنظر 1كو1: 30).*
*أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراتة، وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنك يحرج الذي يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل (ميخا5: 2 أنظر متى2: 5-6).*
*هلموا نرجع إلى الربّ... لأنه افترس فيشفينا، ضرب فيجبرنا يحينا بعد يومين، وفي اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا (هو6: 1-2).*
*ارفعن رؤوسكن أيتها الأبواب وارتفعن أيتها المداخل الأبدية فيدخل ملك المجد. من هذا ملك المجد؟ رب الجنود هو ملك المجد (مز23 أو 24: 7-10، أنظر مر16: 19، 1كو2: 8).*
*كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحاب السماء مثل ابن **الإنسان** أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدّامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوته لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول ما لا ينقرض (دانيال7: 13-14).*
*هذه الآيات الست، والتي هي نموذج عن نبوءات العهد القديم الماسيانية تشدد من خلال إشارتها إلى تجسد المخلص وميلاده وقيامته وصعوده وانتشار سلطانه ومجده، على ربوبيته فتسميه "الله معنا" و "الرب برّنا" والأزلي والرب وملك المجد الذي هو رب الجنود (يهوه) وصاحب سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته لا ينقرض.*
*ج - آيات تشير إلى أكثر من أقنوم واحد معاً:*

*آيات تشير إلى الآب والابن*
*من صعد إلى السموات ونزل؟ من جمع الريح في حفنتيه؟ من صرّ المياه في ثوب؟ من ثبّت جميع أطراف الأرض؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت (أمثال30: 4 أنظر يو3: 13)*
*من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك (مز109: 3) سبعينية يقابلها "من رحم الفجر لك طل حداثك" (مز110: 3) عبرية.*
*قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء معاً على الربّ وعلى مسيحيه... أما أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي (مز2: 2). إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك (مز2: 7).*
*لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام (اش9: 6).*
*كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك أحببت البرّ وأبغضت الاثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك (مز45: 6) (أنظر عبر1: 5-14).*
*قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعدائك موطئاً لقدميك (مز110: 1).*

*ففي الآيتين الأولى والثانية يشير العهد القديم بالنبؤة إلى الآب والابن المولود من قبل كل الدهور. في الأول يسأل عن اسميهما، ولكن يعطينا علامات لا تخطئ عنهما. كالصعود إلى السموات والنزول، والخلق. وكما نعلم من العهد الجديد لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء **ابن الإنسان** الذي هو في السماء (يو3: 13) أي الابن الذي تمجّد بالجسد بصعوده إلى السموات، واشترك مع الآب والروح في الخلق (يو1: 1-2، 2كولو1: 16-17). أما في الآية الثانية فيشدّد على أزلية ولادة الابن من الآب مستعملاً عبارتي "من البطن" و "قبل كوكب الصبح" في الترجمة السبعينية "من رحم الفجر" بحسب النسخة العبرية.*
*الآيتان الثالثة والرابعة تتحدثان عن ولادة الابن الثانية في الزمن بالجسد ومسحته وملكوته. لكنهما لا تهملان الإشارة إلى ولادته الأولى من الآب والتي تفوق الزمن. لأن الآب لا يكتفي بأن يقول في الآية الثالثة للابن المتجسد "أنت ابني" مشيراً إلى ولادته له قبل كل زمان بل يشدد على حقيقة ولادته الفعلية الدائمة له، وفي الزمان "أنا ولدتك" هذه الحقيقة تؤكدها الآية الرابعة إذ تسمي المولود إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً ولا يمكن لمن هو إله قدير وأبدي إلا أن تكون ولادته أزلية وأبدية.*
*الآيتان الخامسة والسادسة تطلقان كلمتي الله والرب على الآب والابن مظهرتين بجلاء لا لبس فيه ألوهية وربوبية الاثنين معاً. فالخامسة تطلق **كلمة الله** نفسها على الابن وعلى الآب مشيرة إلى الملك الدهري للابن وسح الله الآب له بسبب قداسته واستقامته (أعمال10: 38). وبالطبع فهذا المسح حصل أثناء تجسده، ولهذا فهو المسيح والآب الآب هو إلهه، لأنه اتخذ، كطبيعة ثانية له، جسداً مخلوقاً.*

*آيات تشير إلى الآب والروح القدس*
*وكانت الأرض خربة وحالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرفّ على وجه المياه (تكوين1: 2).*
*روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني (2صم23: 2)*
*لا تطرحني من أمام وجهك وروح القدوس لا تنزعه مني (مز51: 11 عبري، 50: 11 سبعينية).*
*فنزل الرب في سحابة وتكلّك معه وأخذ من الروح الذي عليه وجعل على السبعين رجلاً الشيوخ (عدد11: 25).*
*جعلوا قلوبهم ماساً لئلا يسمعوا الشريعة والكلام الذي أرسله رب الجنود بروحه عن يد الأنبياء (زكريا7: 12).*
*روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستقيمة (مز143: 10).*
*فيحل عليك روح الرب فتتنبأ معهم وتتحول إلى رجل آخر (1صمو10: 6).*
*يا ليت كل شعوب الرب كانوا أنبياء. إذ جعل الرب روحه عليهم (عدد11: 21).*
*ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب (اشعيا11: 1-2).*
*أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك.... (مز139: 7-8).*
*حسب الكلام الذي عاهدتكم به عند خروجكم من مصر وروحي قائم في وسطكم (حج2: 5).*
*ويكون بعد ذك أني أسكب روحي على بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى (يوئيل2: 28-29).*
*وأجعل روحي في داخلكم وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي وتعملون بها... وتكونون لي شعباً وأما أكون لكم إلهاً (خر36: 27).*
*روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني (أيوب33: 4).*
*ترسل روحك فيخلقون وتجدد وجه الأرض (مز104: 30).*

*من بين آيات كثيرة، قدمنا هذه كنماذج عن إيمان أنبياء العهد القديم بمن سمّوه روح الله أو روح الرب أو روحه القدوس... (آيات 1، 2، 3) هذه التسميات بالذات تظهر الاتحاد الكياني بين الله وروحه لأن الروح كما يقول القديس **بولس الرسول** يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله لأن مَنْ مِنَ الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه هكذا أيضاً أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله (1كو2: 9-11). لكن بالرغم من هذا الاتحاد الصميمي فالله متميز عن روحه كما تظهرها هذه التسميات ذاتها. وهذا الروح المتميز عن الله والمتحد به في آن هو شخص قائم بحد ذاته في الله وليس مجرد قوة إلهية كما يدّعي البعض لأن الشخص العاقل والواعي وحده، وليس القوة، يستطيع أن يهدي البشر "آية 6". وأن يجعلهم يتكلمون "آية 2" ويتنبأون ويتحولون إلى رجال آخرين "آية 7 و8" وأن يتصفوا بالحكمة والفهم والمشورة والقوة والمعرفة ومخافة الرب "آية 9". واضح كذلك أن هذا الروح هو شخص إلهي وليس شخصاً مخلوقاً. لأنه روح الله غير المخلوق الحاضر في كل مكان وزمان "آيتين 10 و 11" والخالق "آيتين 14 و15" والمسؤول عن إعطاء كنيسة الله كل المواهب الإلهية التي سوف تتمتع بها وخصوصاً في قرنها الأول "آيتين 12 و13"، وهنا لا بد أن نميّز بين الروح كشخص أو أقنوم وبين المواهب أو القوى الإلهية غير المخلوقة التي تصدر عن الروح ولا تنفصل عنه والتي يمكن أن تعطى وتوزع وأن تسمّى في كثير من الأحيان بالروح (آيات 3، 4، 7، 8، 12، 13) وهو ما يحتاج إلى توضيح أكثر من خلال معطيات العهد الجديد.*

*آيات تشير إلى الآب والابن والروح معاً:*
*روح السد الرب عليّ، لأن الرب مسحني لأبشر المساكين أرسلني لأعصب منكسري القلب ... (اش61: 1).*
*كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك (مز45: 6، عبر1: 8).*
*بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات وبروح فمه كل جنودها (مز33: 6).*
*أين أذهب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أختبئ... (مز 139: 7-8)*

*في الآية الأولى هناك ذكر للروح القدس الذي هو روح السيد الرب. وبالطبع فالسيد الرب هو الآب الذي مسح الابن المتجسد وأرسله بالروح القدس الذي استقر عليه بحسب طبيعته البشرية. الابن المتجسد بيسوع يوضح بحسب رواية البشير لوقا (لو4: 18) إنه هو بالذات المعني بكلمة عليّ والذي تمت فيه هذه الكلمات.*
*في الآية الثانية هناك إعلان جلي عن الابن وعن الآب، كما شرحنا سابقاً وإعلان ضمني عن الروح القدس. لأن الله الآب قد مسح الله الابن عند تجسده بالروح القدس (انظر أع10: 38)، كما رأينا في الآية الأولى، وبالتالي فكلمة زيت الابتهاج تعني  ضمناً الروح القدس، لأن المسح لم يتم بزيت مادي بل بالروح القدس منذ لحظة تجسده، (لو1: 53، يو3: 43) أكثر بما لا يقاس من جميع رفقائه بالطبيعة البشرية التي قَبِلَ أن يتخذها. ولهذا السبب فهو المسيح أي ممسوح الروح القدس بالمعنى المطلق للكلمة.*
*الآية الثالثة تذكر **الأقانيم الثلاثة** معاً من خلال اشتراكهم في الخلق. لأن الرب أي الآب قد خلق السموات وكل جنودها بواسطة كلمته أي الابن (أنظر أم 30: 4، يو1: 1-2، كولو1: 16-17) وبمشاركة روح فمه أي الروح القدس (أنظر أيوب 33: 4، مز 104: 30).*
*لا تختلف الآية الرابعة كثيراً عن الآية الثالثة، لأن كلمة روحك تشير إلى روح الآب أي إلى الروح القدس. أما وجهك فقد وجدنا سابقاً أنها تشير بشكل خاص إلى الملاك غير المخلوق الذي كان يظهر في العهد القديم والذي هو الكلمة أو الابن (أنظر خر23: 20-23 و33: 12-17).*
*د - تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع:*

*وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا (تك1: 26).*
*وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفاً الخير والشر (تك3: 22).*
*وقال الرب هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم.. (تك: 11: 6-7).*
*ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أُرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا (أش 6: 8).*
*في هذه الآيات الأربع ظاهرة غريبة إذ يقدم الرب الإله متحدثاً بصيغة المفرد "وقال الله" ومع ذلك يستعمل في حديثه صيغة الجمع.*

*أوريجنس** يرى كما اليهود بأن الله يتكلم هنا مع الملائكة لكن هذا الرأي لا يثبت أمام النقد الصحيح. لأن الملائكة لا يمكن أن يوضعوا في مستوى واحد مع الله، فمثلاً في الآية الأولى يصبح الملائكة شركاء لله ليس فقط في الصورة والشبه بل وفي المشيئة والخلق، وهذا ما يجعلهم متمتعين بالصفات الإلهية وبالتالي بالجوهر الإلهي ذاته مما يتناقض جذرياً مع الإعلان الإلهي (أنظر عبر1: 5-14).*
*كذلك لا تثبت الفكرة القائلة بأن الله يتكلم في هذه الآيات بصيغة جمع التعظيم، لأن هذه الصيغة، بشهادة كتب العهد القديم، لم تكن معروفة عند الأقدمين. فلا الله استعملها عند مخاطبته للبشر (أنظر مثلاً تك15: 1-18، خر3: 4-21، أر10: 4-19) ولا الملوك والعظماء (أنظر مثلاً تك41: 39-41، دا2: 5-1) والحقيقة إننا إذا تمعنا في هذه الآيات الأربع نجد القاسم المشترك بينها هو مشورة بين عدة أشخاص (أقانيم)، قبل الإقدام على عمل ما. وهؤلاء الأشخاص قائمون في الله ذاته. لأن أفعال الله توضع في صيغة المفرد ليس فقط قبل المباشرة بالعمل وأثناءه وبعده (أنظر تك1: 27-31، 3: 23، 11: 8-9) مما دل على وحدة جوهر الله رغم تعدد أقانيمه وبالطبع فهذا التفسير المسيحي يعوزه البرهان الأكيد، إذا أخذت هذه الآيات الأربعة لوحدها. لكننا إذا نظرنا إليها على ضوء ما تقدم من آيات وشروحات فسنجد أنها تتناغم وتتآزر جميعاً ضمن مفهوم ثالوثي واضح. مكونة أشعة نور السحر الذي يسبق إنبلاج ضياء شمس الثالوث المقدس في العهد الجديد.*
​


----------

